# Our time at GoldStock



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

We had a great time at GoldStock. Mercy did have a few embarrassing moments, as did my son Joshua, but we had an overall good time. Here are some pictures.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Goldstock was a blast! It was great to meet you & your family & of course beautiful Miss Mercy.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm so jealous! That looks like so much fun maybe we will go next year. Mercy looks gorgeous.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

SheetsSM said:


> Goldstock was a blast! It was great to meet you & your family & of course beautiful Miss Mercy.


It was so awesome seeing you too Susan!:wavey:


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks like so much fun. Love the picture of Mercy and your son on the dock.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pictures from a great event.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*To all*

Just love the pics and I especially like the one of Mercy and your son on the dock. I am very happy that you and Susan got to meet!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow that looks like so much fun!!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Great pics, looks like you guys had a great time....I need to take Neeko next year!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, looks like you had a wonderful time. 

What a great event.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Glad you all loved my pictures. I think the Golden on the dock is another Golden, not Mercy.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Love the pictures, it looks like so much fun, I hope we can join in next year!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I wish there was something like that here. Looks like everybody had fun!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Great photos, all the dogs look so happy.

We went in 2011, if it weren't so far we'd go again!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Awesome pictures! It's definitely on my bucket list now to go to Goldstock one day! I can't imagine anything better than a bunch of golden retrievers and those who love them!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Mercymom, what cabin were you in? I was back there again this year after not having been since a day trip in '07. Maybe next year everyone who wants to go should get a cabin together! I'd love that! I'm working on pulling my pics together but have been busy finishing up getting my foster (did you see Tillie? The superfast swimmer? That was me!) up to her new adopters. 

Did your son have a good time? Has he been there before? Mercy is just beautiful out on the porch! How long did you stay? How was the drive back to VA? So many questions!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Sunny Delight said:


> Mercymom, what cabin were you in? I was back there again this year after not having been since a day trip in '07. Maybe next year everyone who wants to go should get a cabin together! I'd love that! I'm working on pulling my pics together but have been busy finishing up getting my foster (did you see Tillie? The superfast swimmer? That was me!) up to her new adopters.
> 
> Did your son have a good time? Has he been there before? Mercy is just beautiful out on the porch! How long did you stay? How was the drive back to VA? So many questions!


Hi Sunny! I'm so sorry we didn't get to see each other. I was in cabin 25. Mercy was a flop at the fastest swimmer contest. Congrats on your win. Are you on the GoldStock Facebook page?


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

MercyMom said:


> Hi Sunny! I'm so sorry we didn't get to see each other. I was in cabin 25. Mercy was a flop at the fastest swimmer contest. Congrats on your win. Are you on the GoldStock Facebook page?


Yep, I am! Are you?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Sunny Delight said:


> Yep, I am! Are you?


Yes. I hope I can recognize you on there.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

MercyMom said:


> Yes. I hope I can recognize you on there.


You can find her if you can find the post Karen made in that group showing her dog Mister from I think 2007 and then another picture of him from last weekend


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

MercyMom said:


> Yes. I hope I can recognize you on there.


I think you will have no problem. I started the thread about Tillie and posted two pics of her. And Mister's pup Goldstock pic vs. this year's senior Goldstock pic.


----------

